# Where am I going wrong?



## Acrantophis (26 Aug 2009)

My cherry red females keep egging up yet only hold the eggs for a couple of days externally before they all vanish. Subsiquently I have no off spring yet. Is it anything I'm doing? The tank has zero fish in it so theoretically zero predation. The adults appear happy and I believe I has both male and females as 3 of them are a lot lighter in colour then the females that do produce eggs. I'm sure I read that they don't need any special requirements to succesfully breed and for juveniles to come through or am I wrong?


----------



## Themuleous (26 Aug 2009)

First to say that if they are carrying eggs they are fertile so should be viable.  What kind of filter do you have?  That can often be a killer for babies.

Sam


----------



## Acrantophis (26 Aug 2009)

External filtration but I went as far as stealing a pair of my other halves tights to tie over the inlet so to prevent any off spring being drawn in. Should of seen the look she gave me when I disappeared with them in my hand


----------



## Themuleous (26 Aug 2009)

Haha nice one, the baby shrimp are extremely tiny when first hatched so might even get through the tights.  Have you looked in the filter recently?  I often find loads in my filters!

Sam


----------



## Acrantophis (26 Aug 2009)

Can't say I've had a need to, large tank and low stock density. Might be worth a peek although I'd be dubious that they would go through the fine weave of the section I have on there. Especially seeing that I have free swimming daphnia or similar in the tank and I would guestimate these to be around 0.5mm in diameter.

How long would a female cherry normally hold the eggs for in her pleopods before the juveniles break out?


----------



## Liam (28 Aug 2009)

They hold fertile eggs for up to a month, depends on the temperature how fast the eggs mature. As they are only holding them for a couple of days the eggs must not be fertile. Maybe you do not have males, they are much smaller with slimmer bodies and as you said less colour. The other critters in the tank are a sign that the water is good, so either your males are too young or you have none. Its not unusual for shops to sell all females.


----------



## mattyc (28 Aug 2009)

my cherries hold them for about 3 weeks and my HC is full of tiny shrimp (they get a bit mad when i have a trim!!)   if your water is good enough for them to live they should breed happliy. if you are concerned get some more of LondonDragon. that is where my shrimp are from and now i have an infestation!!!


----------



## Acrantophis (28 Aug 2009)

Think I solved the mystery today, they sold me all females. When I got them there appeared to be 3 males in the bag but I sat and studied them today and noticed that they all appear to have a good strong colouring as opposed to being the almost translucent pinkie red they were when they were purchased. So I could well be contacting a certain somebody   

Thanks again guys for all your help.


----------

